# MERA Knowledgefest at Gaylord Texan - DFW



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

KnowledgeFest 2010-Turning Knowledge Into Knowhow

Looks like we're getting a mini-CES in Grapevine this weekend!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

So anybody else going? Looks like the trade-show/expo is both monday and tuesday.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

So no one else is interested in this huh? Guess I'll enjoy it alone.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

man, i wish I would have known about this sooner.....looks they have some top notch speakers (Mark Eldridge, Manville Smith, and Josh from JML Audio to name a few) as week as tuning workshops


----------

